# Pine smoking



## pohunter

I have always been told using pine to smoke is bad can anyone tell me why? when there is an over abundance of the stuff and also so many variations of pine.


----------



## smoking b

Pine & other coniferous woods contain oils that can add toxins & bad flavor to the food. It also produces a white "sooty" smoke generating a lot of creosote...


----------



## cliffcarter

The resinous sap of pine is used to make turpentine, not sure I would want that taste on my food.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Looks like they have you covered.

Your best bet for smoking are hardwoods like oak, hickory, walnut, and just about any fruit wood.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## roller

Its bad ..


----------



## deltaphi216

Ever thrown a 2x4 on a bonfire?  Not a good smell.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Folks get all worked-up over here when pine smoke is mentioned, but in Europe it's used to smoke things like Black Forest ham, etc.

_*"Schwarzwälder Schinken (Black Forest Ham)

A raw ham, taken from the back side of the pig. It is salted, then smoked over pine sticks and pine cones. From this, it gets its unique aroma and dark outer color. After being smoked, it is dried for an additional 3 weeks."*_

http://www.germanfoodguide.com/wurstdetail.cfm?wurst_number=17


~Martin


----------



## pgsmoker64

Leave it to Martin!


----------



## cliffcarter

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Folks get all worked-up over here when pine smoke is mentioned, but in Europe it's used to smoke things like Black Forest ham, etc.
> 
> _*"Schwarzwälder Schinken (Black Forest Ham)
> 
> A raw ham, taken from the back side of the pig. It is salted, then *smoked over pine sticks and pine cones*. From this, it gets its unique aroma and dark outer color. After being smoked, it is dried for an additional 3 weeks."*_
> 
> http://www.germanfoodguide.com/wurstdetail.cfm?wurst_number=17
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Smoking with twigs and pine cones is not the same as cooking with pine wood as a primary fuel source or as a chunks for smoke only. And, if I am remembering correctly, the smoke is not applied for the whole time the ham is in the heat. From what I have read from those who have eaten Black Forest ham it is a taste that is "unique" that they won't have again.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

The point is, it's used for smoking meat.
I've seen some pretty resinous pine cones and sticks, often much more resinous than just pine wood!
Smoke generation isn't limited to swigs and cones, pine or fir sawdust is also used as well as green boughs of pine or fir.

Here's a video of smoking BF ham with pine or fur sawdust and green boughs.



~Martin


----------



## themule69

i prefer pine for smoking. i use the needles cones and small twigs.













bee rob 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 29, 2013






it makes the bees relaxed and mellow.

then i can use the honey with my meat. that i use hard woods to smoke.

so see pine is good for smoking.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## cliffcarter

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The point is, it's used for smoking meat.
> I've seen some pretty resinous pine cones and sticks, often much more resinous than just pine wood!
> Smoke generation isn't limited to swigs and cones, pine or fir sawdust is also used as well as green boughs of pine or fir.
> 
> Here's a video of smoking BF ham with pine or fur sawdust and green boughs.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin



The technique for curing Black Forest Ham is not the same as someone using pine to smoke cheese or trout or bacon or anything else you can name. I am willing to bet that if you try to smoke any of those things I have mentioned with pine they will end up tasting, for lack of a better expression, like piney crap. Pine is not an acceptable smoking wood IMHO, Black Forest Ham notwithstanding.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

cliffcarter said:


> The technique for curing Black Forest Ham is not the same as someone using pine to smoke cheese or trout or bacon or anything else you can name.



Really???

You don't say!!!!

What a ground breaking conclusion!!!!

In response to the OP's question:

*"I have always been told using pine to smoke is bad can anyone tell me why? when there is an over abundance of the stuff and also so many variations of pine."*

I made the point that PINE is in fact used to smoke meat, in spite of what countless people have said!!!!

It is what it is!!!!

You can move the goal post all you want!!!!!!!

Have fun!!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## cliffcarter

Originally Posted by *cliffcarter*  

     


> The technique for curing Black Forest Ham is not the same as someone using pine to smoke cheese or trout or bacon or anything else you can name. I am willing to bet that if you try to smoke any of those things I have mentioned with pine they will end up tasting, for lack of a better expression, like piney crap. Pine is not an acceptable smoking wood IMHO, Black Forest Ham notwithstanding.





DiggingDogFarm said:


> Really???
> 
> You don't say!!!!
> 
> What a ground breaking conclusion!!!!
> 
> In response to the OP's question:
> 
> *"I have always been told using pine to smoke is bad can anyone tell me why? when there is an over abundance of the stuff and also so many variations of pine."*
> 
> I made the point that PINE is in fact used to smoke meat, in spite of what countless people have said!!!!
> 
> It is what it is!!!!
> 
> You can move the goal post all you want!!!!!!!
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


It is a point needing to be made, in contrast to the assertion that it is used to smoke Black Forest Ham so it is good to smoke other things that your posts imply.

If you really think that pine is a suitable smoking wood, prove it by smoking something other than Black Forest Ham with it and post your results. I'm willing to bet that it ends up tasting like piney crap.


----------



## pgsmoker64

cliffcarter said:


> Smoking with twigs and pine cones is not the same as cooking with pine wood as a primary fuel source or as a chunks for smoke only. And, if I am remembering correctly, the smoke is not applied for the whole time the ham is in the heat.* From what I have read from those who have eaten Black Forest ham it is a taste that is "unique" that they won't have again.*


I have had black forest ham many times and think it is fantastic.  Don't know anyone who would turn it down after tasting.  People are building sammiches w/ BF ham all over the US.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

cliffcarter said:


> It is a point needing to be made, in contrast to the assertion that it is used to smoke Black Forest Ham so it is good to smoke other things that your posts imply.
> If you really think that pine is a suitable smoking wood, prove it by smoking something other than Black Forest Ham with it and post your results. I'm willing to bet that it ends up tasting like piney crap.



You're the one who said it's not used to smoke other stuff, I didn't!!!!
Little do you know, it is used to smoke other things!!!
Whether one likes the taste or not is a matter of personal perception and preference.
Black Forest ham is great!
Coburger Bratwurst isn't bad, but I'm sure that probably doesn't count for some silly reason. :rolleyes:
Heck, some people smoke with black walnut and think it's good, I'm not going to try to stop them!


~Martin


----------

